# Best Free Screeners (Reit Specific)



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Does anyone know of any good screeners for Reit's specifically?

I've seen a few that you can break down by EPS, Div Growth etc. But do any go more in depth? AFFO, payout ratios, etc?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm planning to build one in 2016. 

Here's my old one (that is out-of-date).
Best Canadian REITs


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

I've found Stock Rover to be pretty good among the free screeners.


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

avrex said:


> I'm planning to build one in 2016.
> 
> Here's my old one (that is out-of-date).
> Best Canadian REITs


I came across your site during my seach. 
If you do publish a new list - I hope you will add a few other variables into the list - for comparison sake.

Thanks!

@ Nerd Investor - Just checked out Stock Rover - I like it! Thanks


----------

